# Howdy Soda Bottle



## bottle-bud (Jul 6, 2021)

Just added a Howdy 6 1/2 ounce bottle to my collection, no city/state mentioned. This bottle is a bit different from the other two embossed versions I already had, the newest one is on the left side, dated 1927.


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 6, 2021)

Beautiful trio!


----------



## RCO (Jul 7, 2021)

bottle-bud said:


> Just added a Howdy 6 1/2 ounce bottle to my collection, no city/state mentioned. This bottle is a bit different from the other two embossed versions I already had, the newest one is on the left side, dated 1927.



 have an embossed howdy bottle but those are a bit different than the one I have , not sure how many variations there is 

don't really see a lot of embossed howdy bottles here but they are a neat bottle


----------



## bottle-bud (Jul 7, 2021)

RCO said:


> have an embossed howdy bottle but those are a bit different than the one I have , not sure how many variations there is
> 
> don't really see a lot of embossed howdy bottles here but they are a neat bottle


I have seen other Howdy versions but most are like the ones I have. I would be curious to know how many different versions there are, also.
I do have a one-way version, but its almost like it should not be used as a comparison to the older bottles.


----------



## RCO (Jul 7, 2021)

bottle-bud said:


> I have seen other Howdy versions but most are like the ones I have. I would be curious to know how many different versions there are, also.
> I do have a one-way version, but its almost like it should not be used as a comparison to the older bottles.



this is the bottle I have marked " Kingston Ont " on bottom


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jul 7, 2021)

bottle-bud said:


> I have seen other Howdy versions but most are like the ones I have. I would be curious to know how many different versions there are, also.
> I do have a one-way version, but its almost like it should not be used as a comparison to the older bottles.



Just getting ready to list this but have no idea about it. Thats funny! 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 7, 2021)

My Howdy Can.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jul 8, 2021)

I also have the acl versions from the late 1960's


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 9, 2021)

bottle-bud said:


> I have seen other Howdy versions but most are like the ones I have. I would be curious to know how many different versions there are, also.
> I do have a one-way version, but its almost like it should not be used as a comparison to the older bottles.



I am trying to get an approximate date on an identical bottle which is proving not as easy the rc,coke, and Pepsi bottle I just listed! Those were pretty straight forward. Since this was with them, I would guess around 1945-ish, (I’ve been wrong before-and probably will be again- ya got to stick with what your good at.)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

